
Stroke of insight - datashovel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyyjU8fzEYU
======
grrandombook
Saw this on TED! Powerful story

------
photogrammetry
Really hate this meme of "right brain is parallel processor, left brain is
serial processor." Biologists cannot keep pretending that this is a valid
comparison without any objective evidence. [1]

[1] Especially if they keep saying "we are energy beings." Please.

~~~
datashovel
Next November/December let us know what you think. I plan to continue to post
this annually.

